# PoliceOne New Year’s Resolution Form



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Street Survival Insights *
with Dave Smith

*PoliceOne New Year's Resolution Form*

Police One is about keeping you safe, strong, and as happy as you want to be, so for 2009 I have developed this easy to fill out resolution checklist for 2009. Simply print this out, check the resolutions you want to live up to this year and sign it. Post it in your locker, your vehicle, on your refrigerator, or on your mirror and see how you do! And then email it to every crimefighter you know. Be safe and have a great New Year!

I __________________, do hereby resolve to do the following in 2009:

___ I will decide the things in life that make me happy and do them. I will not wait for my Chief/wife/husband/boyfriend/girlfriend/Sergeant or anyone else to read my mind and make my life better.

___ I will do the little things that make me harder to kill, like wear my seatbelt and practice taking it off without taking my eyes off any potential threat or make sure I do my repetitions with any new piece of equipment that my life may depend upon. It's not my department's responsibility to make me safe, it is MINE!

___ I will improve my level of fitness throughout the year. I am going to not only get my bench press up, but also learn about functional fitness specifically designed to help me do my job. I will remember that exercise works when it is chronic not acute&#8230;I won't hurt myself but will improve myself, and I will be consistent.

___ I will self-monitor my officer safety practices and look for any bad habits I have picked up over the years. I will remember that "routine" is constantly detraining us and I will do "crisis rehearsals" whenever I conduct a building search and no one is in there or make a traffic stop and everyone is a "yes" person and imagine what I would have done if things had deteriorated in an instant! And I will visualize myself winning!

___ I will practice a mental "check list" to get ready to go on duty or when sent to a call, remembering that no matter how mundane, how routine a call appears it can turn into a life and death struggle in a fraction of a second! Chance favors the prepared and I will be prepared!

___ I will be ready for an "off-duty" encounter. I will train with my off-duty weapon and equipment and teach my love ones what to do when a crisis occurs.

___ I will maintain my equipment and all my skills, I remember that both of them need maintenance and "dry firing" isn't just for recruits and rookies.

___ I will continue to grow professionally by reading articles not only about my favorite issues, like new firearms, but about things I find boring or uninteresting yet still essential for my growth, like new court rulings, leadership, and human performance.

___ I will pick up and learn one new hobby this year.

___ I will remember the things I used to do that brought joy to my life and if I have stopped doing them, I will try a few of them again in 2009.

___ I will pay attention to the things I love about this job and let the things I hate pass over me. I remember that forgiveness isn't about the offender, but freeing the offended! I will look ahead not behind because this is a great adventure!

___ (Put your own resolution here) ________________________________

Signed: ________________________________________

As a police officer, Dave Smith has held positions in patrol, training, narcotics, SWAT, and management. Dave continues to develop new and innovative programs across the spectrum of police training needs designed to assist your agency and your personnel in meeting the challenges of policing in the new millennium. As a trainer, speaker, and consultant Dave brings with him unparalleled access to modern law enforcement trends. He is currently the senior Street Survival Seminar Instructor and Director of Video Training for PoliceOneTV.

http://www.policeone.com/police-heroes/articles/1771161-PoliceOne-New-Years-Resolution-Form/


----------

